# R33 GTR Le Mans Edition



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Spotted this car at a car yard in Auckland yesterday. Not sure if its a genuine Le Mans Edition, as I didn't get to see the engine bay and was a bit rushed - certainly looked the part.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like its lived a hard life with all the chips taken out of the cars paint & bodywork...


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that there is a max power special


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very true.... Not keen on that at all, look a bit too much Halfords stick on kit but each to there own.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

such a shame if it is a real le mans edition, I don't understand why some people get a limited run version and rip it to bits to build an abomination like that.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Each to their own .....but .....UUrrrgghh!!

Looks like a white one that was here in England a few years back, Had a playstation game logo all over it I think and maybe gull wings doors


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

saw one of these at the auctions years ago (maybe 6/7 years) in tokyo with miguel.

we just had to laugh, had the same body kit.

looks well out of proportion and very max power

il see if i can dig out a pic


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

now the original rear wheel drive race car is mean


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

That thing is just bloody awful, one of my all time R33's is the Le mans edition and they have just ruined that. In the picture above of the race car work but I do think that some things on race cars only work on race cars.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Woah! *matty32* Very similar! 

Couldn't agree more, very unfortunate someone chose to ruin a Le Mans edition... (assuming its genuine). I initially thought it may have been a factory fitted kit similar to the R33 GTR LM:










I was wrong...


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

It's the sort of thing that has to be decalled up to look the part. Interesting bit of car!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Its got my wheels on it


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Little bit of trivia for you:

The 1996 GTR-LM road car (the homologation car) was registered here in the UK

Model information | Nissan Heritage Car Collection

Appears to be backed up by:



















The picture posted above by Scooby-WRX also looks to have the same tax disc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I appreciate what they are trying to do but on a road car it looks pony

Look at the arch gaps etc 

Love the 90s wheels but they just dont cut it

Can run something like that on 1 bar lol


----------

